# Dis iz wediciwus!



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Will dese peoplez eber buy cwoes dat fitz me!?! I can'tz eben seez in dis ting!!










Otay Mama, tank you! But I can'tz sitz stillz wike dis foreber! When I movez it jis fallz backz ober my face!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Precious and hilarious!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Rofl....the Perils of being so tiny poor baby doesn't have anything to wear


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww such a sweet pic! She is just so darling. I love the pink and that big bow on top.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

jesuschick said:


> Precious and hilarious!!


Thank you Karen! : ) That little stinker cracks me up! :lol:



Ivy's mom said:


> Rofl....the Perils of being so tiny poor baby doesn't have anything to wear


Lori, I think she is very happy that she has no clothes to wear. She's a streaker at heart. :lol: She loves to run free and naked! :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> Aww such a sweet pic! She is just so darling. I love the pink and that big bow on top.


Thank you Paula! : ) The bow is bigger than her head. :lol: It's so funny to see her in clothes. They swallow her, and I know I shouldn't laugh, but it is just too cute! :lol:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Poor little thing  She is just to darned cute :love4:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Cheryl cute siggy! Did you make it yourself!?


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Cheryl cute siggy! Did you make it yourself!?


Yeah i finally figured it out. lol


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi t id like to know how you can pick out a chih to be tiny id love to have a tiny under 4pounds i have louie a 10 pound toy poodle and i have my buster 7 months 4 and a half pounds[still growing] one day ill be adding another chih i find chihs to be so loveing and relaxing to my heart but like i said id love for the new chih to be a tiny i dont have a clue how to look and pick one that stays very little thank you for any advice


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

she is too precious x


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, so happy to see another pic of little Jade  , she is just as cute as can be !!!


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

aww how adorable.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Jade is sooooooooooooooo sweet!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Adorable, simply adorable.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

cherper said:


> Poor little thing  She is just to darned cute :love4:


Thank you Cheryl! : )



sheilabenny5353 said:


> hi t id like to know how you can pick out a chih to be tiny id love to have a tiny under 4pounds i have louie a 10 pound toy poodle and i have my buster 7 months 4 and a half pounds[still growing] one day ill be adding another chih i find chihs to be so loveing and relaxing to my heart but like i said id love for the new chih to be a tiny i dont have a clue how to look and pick one that stays very little thank you for any advice


Hi there. : ) 

That’s a tough question. Honestly, you just get an “eye” for the tinies. They have different characteristics than the bigger ones. Hard to explain that, but they just have a “look.” Also, you have to get real good at sizing by pics if you‘re going to be looking online. Since so many breeders lie about size and weight of their pups, you have to be able to weed through all of that. Get a realistic idea of sizes and weight. Sizes and weights can be tricky too. If the Chi is tall and long, but thin, they will be light on the scale, but be bigger. If you’re buying online you want to make sure to ask for a pic where you can see a full body view of the pup compared to something. I like to see an adult hold them. Be careful with that too though. You want to see the whole body view of the Chi. I would suggest start by looking at as many pics as you can. Get an eye for what you’re looking for. Once you get a realistic idea of size and weight, you’ll have a much better chance at finding what you’re looking for. Also, buying a young puppy can be a crap shoot. I suggest waiting until the pup is at least 16 weeks old. Most tinies won’t be sold until after that age anyway. Tinies can spend as long as 20 weeks with their breeder. Since so many things can go wrong before that age, a good breeder will keep them in their care. 

I do have to add though. A Chi under 4 lbs. as an adult is going to be a challenge for a good while. The smaller they are, the more challenging their care is. They can have sugar lows, health problems, not able to even run around the house unattended, not suitable for homes with small children, larger dogs, etc. They sometime have to be force fed for quite some time. They will have limitations that a larger Chi doesn’t have. They don’t do well with extreme temps. They won’t do well on long walks. They get hurt very easily. You can pretty much assume Vet bills will be a lot higher with a tiny. Some of them don’t live very long due to health problems found during the first year. The list goes on. Tiny Chi’s are adorable, but do require someone to be with them most of the time. They never outgrow going under sofa’s, etc. So you have to constantly be aware of where they are. Simple tummy upset can require overnight Vet stays. A simple bump to the head can be fatal. You have to educate yourself on sugar lows so that you know what to do to prevent them, and what to do in the event of one. A tiny can die within hours of a sugar low. Anyway, lots and lots to consider when acquiring a tiny. 



*Princess* said:


> she is too precious x


Thank you Princess! : )



elaina said:


> aww, so happy to see another pic of little Jade  , she is just as cute as can be !!!


Thank you Elaina! : ) She's a toot! :lol:



Tyson's Mum said:


> aww how adorable.



Thank you! : )


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Jade is sooooooooooooooo sweet!


Thank you!



QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Adorable, simply adorable.


Thank you Trieste! We think Q is very adorable too! : )


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

awww. soo cute. i wish they made more clothes for medium chihuahua's that are not t-shirts.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Awwwwwwwww! What a little sweetheart!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Sissy2010 said:


> awww. soo cute. i wish they made more clothes for medium chihuahua's that are not t-shirts.


Thank you! : ) You can find tons of Medium clothes on eBay. Most of the outfits will range from either XXS to XLarge. Or XS to XLarge. Take a peek.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

AC/DC Fan said:


> Awwwwwwwww! What a little sweetheart!


Thank you Kimberly! : ) She thought that outfit wearing stuff was pure torture! :lol:


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

awww...so cute!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Moni! : )


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aw, she's too adorable! Silly big baggy hood....they can never seem to make them the right size. :lol:


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Can't stop laughing  ..Please don't tell Jade..


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

HAHAHA! SO CUTE!!!!!!! I just love your captions/chi talk!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

chideb said:


> Can't stop laughing  ..Please don't tell Jade..


I won't tell. :wink: We laugh too. Shhhhhhhh :lol:



rms3402 said:


> HAHAHA! SO CUTE!!!!!!! I just love your captions/chi talk!


Tank yew Ms. Wachel.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww! Jade!!!
Tell your mama you need a custom wardrobe. 
T, she is a doll!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Aww! Jade!!!
> Tell your mama you need a custom wardrobe.
> T, she is a doll!


Thanks Lisa! : ) I think she's happy that not many clothes fit her. :lol: She's a little nudist! :lol:


----------



## ChiWOWa (May 4, 2010)

Awwww what a wee cutie! 
I am having the same problem with clothes for my Pocket Princess (in fact I have very similar photo's  ) My wee Button is 2 pounds, so can only imagine how hard it would be to find clothes for a one pounder!! I am now trying to figure out how to re-size (downsize!) my patterns.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

THese pics had me giigling as it reminded me when we got a jacket as a gift for Jake and the hood also covered Jakes face.

He just stood there like a statue refusing to move.. We jsut couldn't help him as we were frozen with laughter.. 

Jake was not amused..


great pics..


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

ChiWOWa said:


> Awwww what a wee cutie!
> I am having the same problem with clothes for my Pocket Princess (in fact I have very similar photo's  ) My wee Button is 2 pounds, so can only imagine how hard it would be to find clothes for a one pounder!! I am now trying to figure out how to re-size (downsize!) my patterns.


Thank you so much!! : ) You can try eBay. I find many XXS's there that fit Lexie & Gia. I just have to pay attention to the measurements they list, and hope the manufacturer is real close. I rarely find anything that fits Jade, but she doesn't mind.  



Deme said:


> THese pics had me giigling as it reminded me when we got a jacket as a gift for Jake and the hood also covered Jakes face.
> 
> He just stood there like a statue refusing to move.. We jsut couldn't help him as we were frozen with laughter..
> 
> ...


Dawn, that's exactly what Jade did. Froze in that one spot. :lol: Like hey lady, how am I supposed to go anywhere, I can't see! They do some of the cutest things, don't they!


----------

